# Italy for 2 years



## justlikebike (Nov 27, 2017)

So my Wife and I are thinking about moving to Italy for 2 years or so. We have family over there and we have visited them on several occasions. We absolutely loved it.
We are both dual citizens (Canadian/Italian) 
We are trying to come up with all the things to be aware of for such a long move. 
Things to think about:
1) House sitter for our house in Canada.
2) Banking. I assume we will get an Italian bank account and transfer money monthly or so from our Canadian Bank to our Italian bank. Not sure how yet, will need to talk to our bank here. Have no desire to have larger amounts of money in Italy. 
3) Medical Insurance - Not sure what to do here. I believe we can get basic medical through Italy as we are Italian Citizens, but will need to confirm the steps there. Is there any extended medical insurance available in Italy? 
4) Drivers license. I believe I'll need to take an Italian drivers test after being in Italy for 1 year.
5) Purchasing a car in Italy. I assume this isn't a big deal other that I am uncertain about getting insurance over there with a Canadian Drivers license. Has anyone done this?
6) Paying taxes. Will need to talk to my accountant. 
7) Things like renting a furnished apartment, etc. I don't think are that complicated, we have family and friends over there to vouch for us and I can't see that as too different from here. 

Is there any other things to be aware of? Has anyone done anything similar that can offer advice? 
We are just starting down this idea path, so although we may sound disorganized we have a year or so to plan. 
Thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You don't really need to do transfers for the most part. Odds are you'll be fine using the ATM. Just check how much your bank charges per transaction. HSBC Canada doesn't charge per withdrawal but I think the rest would hit you with a $5 per withdrawal.

For transfers make sure your bank's online website allows international transfers. Once you have an IBAN for your Italian account it's fairly easy to do it online. Just understand usually you'll get hit both by the sending and receiving bank. The charges vary by the size of the transfer.

The rest are basically dependent on you registering for residency once you arrive. 

You can't do most of that until you've established residency. It's fairly easy for an Italian citizen but depending on the size of the town it can still take awhile.

Taxes for two years? Legally you're in the middle so to speak. Likely simplest to keep paying your Canadian taxes. I assume Quicken still exists. If you're comfortable doing it yourself then just file online for Canada.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I’m sure Canada must have an equivalent, but both CurrencyFair and Transferwise seem to deal with Canadian dollars. For larger amounts the former is better and the latter for small amounts, I’ve used both for a few years. They are way cheaper than using a bank transfer.


----------



## justlikebike (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks, I'll check into the money transfer options.
I am wondering about things like paying bills, rent, etc.? I know Italians rarely use credit cards, but if I can establish auto payments, I may be able to get away with just having a scotia bank no conversion fee credit card. 
Does anyone know anything about extended medical? I will be getting the basic medical once I establish residency, but would prefer to also have something that covers meds, glasses, travel to other parts of europe, etc. I assume it would be cheaper over there.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You can setup auto payments but I wouldn't expect your Canadian card to be accepted. BUT you can set it up to your Italian bank account. All you need to do is withdraw some cash with your Scotia card and deposit it with your Italian card. If the ATM accepts deposits you can do it all at the machine.

Your Italian health card will give you emergency health care around the EU. You can get travel insurance if you want. It won't be that expensive.

Prescription drugs aren't that expensive. OTOH things like aspirin are. A ten pack of aspirin is more than three months of blood pressure meds. 

Glasses aren't that expensive unless you pick an expensive frame.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

If you're retired and receiving the Canadian equivalent of US Social Security, your Italian bank will take the deposit every month. You will receive the exchange rate but the bank cannot charge you any transfer fees so you will save money by doing it this way. The fees for multiple transfers and withdrawals add up. There is no private health insurance available. Since you're an Italian citizen and especially if you are retired, you will be allowed to sign up with the health service right away and not have to wait for your residency to be processed. However the residency should not take long because if you arrived with a passport, the new commune will only need to check with your ancestral commune and then send around the police to verify that you live at the address you provided. I'd say two weeks max, maybe less, depending on the commune.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

With national health insurance, you will pay about 30 Euros for a visit to the eye doctor but you will have to pay totally out of pocket for glasses. Depending on the prescription, you will pay two euros for original meds and zero for generic meds. But there are also some meds that you will pay full price for -- but no where near the amount you would pay in the US for the same drug. Fortunately, drugs that are not covered under health insurance ARE affordable out of pocket in Italy. You can use your Italian healthcard for medical services and prescription drugs for example in France.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

https://allianz1.allianz.it/adv/sea...eGX9uIe1PIutjeJl54steZ249AgoaR1YaAgX3EALw_wcB

Private health insurance exists. Not just the above but others. I can't comment on the worth of it for the OP but it's available

Google assicurazione sanitaria integrativa privata .


----------

